# Masterchef 4 Italia. Dal 18 Dicembre 2014. Tv Sky Uno.



## admin (19 Novembre 2014)

Sta per tornare Masterchef, il talent culinario più famoso e seguito al mondo. L'edizione italiana, la quarta, prenderà il via il prossimo 18 Dicembre 2014 in prima serata, in esclusiva assoluta, su Sky Uno e Sky Uno HD. 

Il regolamento ed i premi sono gli stessi delle edizioni passati. Chi si aggiudicherà il titolo di Masterchef d'Italia 2014 vincerà 100mila euro in gettoni d'oro ed in più la pubblicazione di un libro con le proprie ricette.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le puntate, i concorrenti, le prove ed i commenti su Masterchef Italia 4 edizioni 2014.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Novembre 2014)

Ci saranno le selezioni? Perché nella scorsa edizione del masterchef americano sono state eliminate 

Indiscrezioni dicono che in una puntata ci sarà Gordon ramsay ospite


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2014)

chissa' se ci sara' un nuovo Alberto,io me lo auguro


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2014)

- 2 giorni alla partenza


----------



## smallball (18 Dicembre 2014)

stasera si comincia,mentre voci parlano di un cambio per la prossima stagione con Carlo Cracco ,uno dei testimonial di EXPO 2015,sostituito da Antonino Cannavacciuolo,padrone di casa in Cucine da Incubo


----------



## DannySa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente!
Anche se c'è da dire che difficilmente si troveranno dei personaggi "epici" come nella scorsa edizione..


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2014)

Pure a MasterChef hanno cominciato con sti preti/catechisti.

Non se ne può più. E' un'invasione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2014)

La signora che ha buttato via le cose è stata l'apoteosi  
E la ragazza timidissima temo che farà una brutta fine.


----------



## O Animal (18 Dicembre 2014)

La tristezza della spettacolarizzazione ad ogni costo... Il ripescaggio di quella dell'anno scorso è proprio una mossa da grande fratello... Fate rientrare Alberto piuttosto...


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La tristezza della spettacolarizzazione ad ogni costo... Il ripescaggio di quella dell'anno scorso è proprio una mossa da grande fratello... Fate rientrare Alberto piuttosto...



subito dentro Alberto,decisamente il numero uno!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Dicembre 2014)

So da fonti certe chi sarà uno dei finalisti:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Maria,la wedding planner.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> So da fonti certe chi sarà uno dei finalisti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si sa già ed è trapelato ? :O 

Comunque la mia preferita è Viola.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La tristezza della spettacolarizzazione ad ogni costo... Il ripescaggio di quella dell'anno scorso è proprio una mossa da grande fratello... Fate rientrare Alberto piuttosto...



Ovvio ci siano anche queste "mosse" tese esclusivamente allo spettacolo televisivo. Però alla fine la tipa non l'hanno presa per cui spero che siano gusto e cucina a trionfare... (non come l'anno scorso per esempio)


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si sa già ed è trapelato ? :O



Conoscenze comuni


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Gennaio 2015)

Che pressure test assurdo oggi, troppo incasinato e mal strutturato

Epico flanders che per un graffio fa il dramma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che pressure test assurdo oggi, troppo incasinato e mal strutturato
> 
> Epico flanders che per un graffio fa il dramma



Ahahah dalla scenata io pensavo si fosse mozzato di netto un dito. 
Sono tutti impalliditi in studio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che pressure test assurdo oggi, troppo incasinato e mal strutturato
> 
> Epico* flanders* che per un graffio fa il dramma



Giuro che vedendo i suoi sorrisini ho pensato anche io al vecchio Ned


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giuro che vedendo i suoi sorrisini ho pensato anche io al vecchio Ned



Se avesse occhiali e magari anche capelli marroni sarebbe identico  poi è catechista, perfetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> So da fonti certe chi sarà uno dei finalisti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rettifico,è arrivata quinta


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2015)

oggi altre 2 puntate,con prova in esterno sul set del film di Siani e De Luigi


----------



## Mou (8 Gennaio 2015)

Viola ragazza splendida...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Io tifo per il conte =)


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2015)

il catechista e' piuttosto odioso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> il catechista e' piuttosto odioso



Sta da solo uccidendo l'intero programma per quel che mi riguarda. Anche Rachida era odiosa, ma almeno faceva ridere.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Viola ragazza splendida...



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Gennaio 2015)

Bah , il format va rivisto, secondo me se tutte le puntate fossero mistery/invention sarebbe meglio altrimenti come oggi si mandano a eliminazione tutti i migliori

Poi vabbè di vedere la guerra nelle preparazioni ne farei anche a meno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eliminazione senza senso, continuano ad andare avanti gli aborti o le persone che fanno spettacolo.
Edizione molto deludente fino ad ora.


----------



## smallball (16 Gennaio 2015)

stanno tenendo in gara le persone piu' antipatiche,vedi l'odioso catechista. Mi spiace x Viola


----------



## malos (17 Gennaio 2015)

Io ripescherei Alberto.


----------



## Liuke (17 Gennaio 2015)

Nonsense mandare via viola vista la gente che ancora è dentro....l'unico che mi sta un minimo simpatico è simone


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2015)

Potrebbe essere ripescata Viola? cioè ha fatto il dolce migliore ed è andata a casa per colpe non sue.


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Povera Viola, ci sono rimasto malissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2015)

Una puntata per i ripescaggi ci sarà credo


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2015)

stasera ci sara' il pasticcere bresciano Igino Massari


----------



## Stex (22 Gennaio 2015)

amelia


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> stasera ci sara' il pasticcere bresciano Igino Massari



C'è tutti gli anni ormai


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

escono la fungologa e Silvana la barese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2015)

E' uscito l'odioso arrogante! Che sollievo... 
Ora aspetto l'uscita del falso prete.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2015)

Nicolò è un Dio


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito l'odioso arrogante! Che sollievo...
> Ora aspetto l'uscita del falso prete.



e di Arianna


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nicolò è un Dio



che faccia da sberle. 
ogni volta che ride quando parla barbieri lo piglierei a schiaffi. 

non so perchè mi fa venire in mente de sciglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che faccia da sberle.
> ogni volta che ride quando parla barbieri lo piglierei a schiaffi.
> 
> non so perchè mi fa venire in mente de sciglio.



l'accento milanese, stessa età..


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito l'odioso arrogante! Che sollievo...
> Ora aspetto l'uscita del falso prete.



il falso prete e la cicciona romana coi capelli biondi, questi devono uscire..amelia simone e nicolò sono i migliori per me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2015)

La pazza romana però mi fa ridere quando maltratta tutti. Almeno un personaggio fino alla fine ci vuole, e spero che il prescelto non sia il catechista!

Io tifo assolutamente Amelia.


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2015)

Amelia grandissima gnocca, contento sia rimasta e a dispetto della gnoccaggine sa cucinare.
Il prete sa cucinare ma va spesso in palla, è un personaggio positivo per la trasmissione e andrà avanti senza problemi.
Arianna non mi convince molto, a volte diventa tipo una furia.. spero nei ripescaggi e che vada fuori lei col ritorno di Viola.
Detto questo questa edizione mi sta piacendo molto, chi ha cannato un qualcosa è fuori ma il livello in generale è molto alto.. per dire ho visto Masterchef Brasile poco tempo fa e circa a metà trasmissione i giudici si mettevano il grembiule e aiutavano.. pensate un po'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Peccato per il conte :C


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2015)

Peccato davvero per il conte e per la sua voce alla Lotito. Era il miglior personaggio.

Io avrei buttato fuori quello scemo milanese che ride sempre


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2015)

esce Simone,uno dei possibili favoriti alla vittoria finale,a questo punto per me vincera' Niccolo'


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> esce Simone,uno dei possibili favoriti alla vittoria finale,a questo punto per me vincera' Niccolo'



Anch'io ero convinto che fosse uno dei finalisti, non aveva mai sbagliato nulla.
Invece alla romana e al finto prete vengono perdonate tutte le cavolate.. mah, forse il regolamento dalla sfida a squadre in su è un po' da rivedere.

Strada spianata per Amelia a questo punto, bene così.. ma a questo punto può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

ma il ripescaggio è alla prossima puntata??


----------



## Liuke (10 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma il ripescaggio è alla prossima puntata??


Ma non e' dettl che ci sia il ripescaggio...o sbaglio?


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2015)

Brescia e Bergamo perdono le loro rappresentanti:escono Federica e Maria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2015)

Negli ultimi 5 sono arrivati due tra i peggiori della edizione. Penso non sia mai successo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2015)

arianna ancora in gara è un mistero, per il resto ci stanno

spero in una finale stefano-amelia


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2015)

A questo punto è difficile immaginare una non vittoria di Amelia.
Speriamo che la finale sia Nicolò/Stefano/Amelia,gli altri due sono arrivati fin troppo lontano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2015)

paolo e arianna ancora in gara è assurdo, amelia deve vincere assolutamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma non e' dettl che ci sia il ripescaggio...o sbaglio?



immagino non ci sarà, infatti


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

la gnocca mora è ancora in gara?


----------



## Liuke (13 Febbraio 2015)

Boh usciti simone e federica e sono ancora dentro arianna e paolo
Che buffonata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> la gnocca mora è ancora in gara?



Si ed è l'unica che a questo punto ha le qualità per vincere.


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ed è l'unica che a questo punto ha le qualità per vincere.



o lei o Niccolo'


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> o lei o Niccolo'



Lui è fortemente odiato da Barbieri, credo non lo farà vincere.


----------



## DannySa (14 Febbraio 2015)

A questo punto credo non ci sia nessun ripescaggio altrimenti avrebbero fatto rientrare qualcuno di più giovane e con delle qualità a dispetto di 2 come Arianna e Paolo che sono personaggi più che altro, in pratica i 3 che arriveranno in fondo sono i più forti ed è inutile ribaltare le cose, così come i due personaggi sono i più forti ed è inutile far rientrare qualcun altro come Simone o Viola o altri.
Se ci pensate l'anno scorso hanno fatto rientrare Beatrice perché litigava sempre con l'altra mora ed è uscita con Rachida, quest'anno c'è più qualità e i papabili alla vittoria sono almeno 3.


Ps: i giudici per me ci godono a far arrivare Stefano sempre al duello finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2015)

La butto lì: se Nicolò arriva alla finalissima a due,con i menù da inventare liberamente,vince lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2015)

Un solo commento: finalmente.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2015)

e il prossimo e' il prete


----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Lo hanno fatto apposta ovviamente, già sapevano che i 3 migliori erano fissi fino alla fine e a poche puntate dalla fine tanto valeva tenere i 2 personaggi dell'edizione; dopo l'eliminazione di Arianna lo hanno pure ammesso, mandata a casa per farle un favore tra l'altro lei li ha pure mandati a C.... e si sono quasi risentiti, un po' più di professionalità non guasterebbe e se il vincitore deve avere un certo guizzo e una certa idea di cucina al posto di questi ci poteva stare benissimo Maria che secondo me poteva arrivare benissimo in fondo.
L'unico con il piglio giusto che se l'è sempre giocata è stato Nicolò, se non vince lui è uno scandalo, salvo sorprese.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2015)

Che palle sto Paolo.


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sto andando in tilt tentando di capire che musiche hanno usato per le ultime due puntate... cioè le musichette che si sentono sottofondo durante la puntata, ultimamente mettono sempre quelle di qualche film e cose così ma nell'ultima o penultima ne usavano una che mi ricorda troppo un cartone animato jappo anni 90 tipo ma nn capisco quale.
Sì lo so non frega niente a nessuno ma se percaso ci avete fatto caso e l'avete riconosciuta, che provenga da un anime o da boh, ditemelo se no impazzisco, grazie


----------



## Bawert (23 Febbraio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sto andando in tilt tentando di capire che musiche hanno usato per le ultime due puntate... cioè le musichette che si sentono sottofondo durante la puntata, ultimamente mettono sempre quelle di qualche film e cose così ma nell'ultima o penultima ne usavano una che mi ricorda troppo un cartone animato jappo anni 90 tipo ma nn capisco quale.
> Sì lo so non frega niente a nessuno ma se percaso ci avete fatto caso e l'avete riconosciuta, che provenga da un anime o da boh, ditemelo se no impazzisco, grazie



A volte usano delle canzoni di The Sims


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sto andando in tilt tentando di capire che musiche hanno usato per le ultime due puntate... cioè le musichette che si sentono sottofondo durante la puntata, ultimamente mettono sempre quelle di qualche film e cose così ma nell'ultima o penultima ne usavano una che mi ricorda troppo un cartone animato jappo anni 90 tipo ma nn capisco quale.
> Sì lo so non frega niente a nessuno ma se percaso ci avete fatto caso e l'avete riconosciuta, che provenga da un anime o da boh, ditemelo se no impazzisco, grazie



Ultimamente mettono la colonna sonora del telefilm "Once Upon a Time" ("C'era una Volta" in italiano), ma non so se è quella che intendi


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie ad entrambi, non sono però quello a cui mi riferisco! Non era nelle ultime puntate probabilmente era in quelle ancora precedenti... ma l'illuminazione mi è venuta poco fa dopo ore di estenuanti ricerche nella mia mente , proviene di evangelion!


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2015)

la finale piu' giusta: Niccolo',Amelia e Stefano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tutto come da copione, sarà una bella finale con l'esito assolutamente incerto.
Io tifo Amelia, ma ogni tanto compie clamorosi scivoloni, quindi non è per niente la favorita.

Paradosso prete: in passato avrebbero dovuto eliminarlo centinaia di volte, ma proprio nel pressure di ieri si sarebbe ampiamente meritato la vittoria 
Chiaro però che non si poteva mandarlo in finale, alla fine ci sono arrivati veramente i tre migliori.


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2015)

il prete li' non ci doveva nemmeno arrivare


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2015)

incredibile comunque l'abilità di nicolo a 21 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2015)

Attenzione, Striscia la Notizia ha comunicato che staserà spoilererà a tutti il nome del vincitore di Masterchef

Comportamento infantile e stupido, vigliaccata Medaset contro Sky, visto che la finale è già stata registrata.. non si tratta dunque di qualche presunto scoop tipo vincitore di Sanremo.

Boicottate tutti quegli idioti di Ricci, Ficarra e Picone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, Striscia la Notizia ha comunicato che staserà spoilererà a tutti il nome del vincitore di Masterchef
> 
> Comportamento infantile e stupido, vigliaccata Medaset contro Sky, visto che la finale è già stata registrata.. non si tratta dunque di qualche presunto scoop tipo vincitore di Sanremo.
> 
> Boicottate tutti quegli idioti di Ricci, Ficarra e Picone.



http://www.milanworld.net/chi-ha-vinto-masterchef-italia-2015-scoop-di-striscia-la-notizia-vt26241.html


----------



## sbrodola (3 Marzo 2015)

Tra l'altro ad inizio febbraio sulla pagina Wikipedia di masterchef compariva già il nome del vincitore della quarta edizione. Il giorno dopo che l'avevo visto l'hanno cancellato, ma era uno dei 3 rimasti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2015)

Giusto così,in finale meglio Stefano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2015)

Giustissima la vittoria.
Tifavo Amelia ma va bene così, ha vinto il migliore.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Marzo 2015)

giusto così. 

non mi sono spoilerata il risultato dato da mediaset, pensavo vincesse amelia. 
cmq nicolò è spaventoso per avere 21 anni, penso che potrà diventare un grande chef. 

per il resto, in finale stefano ha fatto piatti migliori ed è giusto che abbia vinto.

p.s. ah cmq nettamente meglio la finale registrata e montata in modo da creare suspance nei momenti giusti, piuttosto che la noiosissima live dell'anno scorso, una palla immane con zero suspence e tanti momenti morti. 
certo il rischio è che ti ritrovi qualcuno che ti spoilera il vincitore, ma il risultato finale è molto meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> p.s. ah cmq nettamente meglio la finale registrata e montata in modo da creare suspance nei momenti giusti, piuttosto che la noiosissima live dell'anno scorso, una palla immane con zero suspence e tanti momenti morti.
> certo il rischio è che ti ritrovi qualcuno che ti spoilera il vincitore, ma il risultato finale è molto meglio.



Quoto.
Magari perl'anno prossimo possono tentare una via di mezzo, cioè registrare il programma qualche ora prima e affidarlo a un conduttore esperto.


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2015)

Finale bellissima, ha vinto il migliore.

Tirando le somme di questa stagione mi vien da dire che è stata una stagione stupenda, dalla prima all'ultima puntata.


Mentre striscia la notizia ha perso un fedele telespettatore.


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> giusto così.
> 
> non mi sono spoilerata il risultato dato da mediaset, pensavo vincesse amelia.
> cmq nicolò è spaventoso per avere 21 anni, penso che potrà diventare un grande chef.
> ...



credo che valga molto di piu' il contratto firmato da Nicolo' con Cracco,che la vittoria ,decisamente piu' che meritata,di Stefano


----------



## tequilad (6 Marzo 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo che valga molto di piu' il contratto firmato da Nicolo' con Cracco,che la vittoria ,decisamente piu' che meritata,di Stefano



Assolutamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2015)

Cannavacciuolo confermato quarto giudice della prossima edizione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo che valga molto di piu' il contratto firmato da Nicolo' con Cracco,che la vittoria ,decisamente piu' che meritata,di Stefano



Stefano ha sfruttato l'ultima opportunità di cambiare la propria vita proprio con il pargolo in arrivo.

Nicolò si è fatto una pubblicità pazzesca (basti pensare alla vittoria nella prova di Relais&Chateaux ed ai commenti di Annie Feolde e Rosanna Marziale) ed è stato immediatamente assunto in un ristorante di prestigio.

Amelia....l'ha presa in quel posto


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicolò che contratto ha firmato con Cracco ? Uno stage ? Comunque come faranno con 4 giudici l'anno prossimo? Che io sappia è una novità per tutti i masterchef...già con 3 ci sono certi tempi, mettendone uno in più rischiano di allungarli troppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Nicolò che contratto ha firmato con Cracco ? Uno stage ? Comunque come faranno con 4 giudici l'anno prossimo? Che io sappia è una novità per tutti i masterchef...già con 3 ci sono certi tempi, mettendone uno in più rischiano di allungarli troppo.



Penso sia stato proprio assunto in uno dei suoi ristoranti.
Per quel che riguarda il quarto giudice, ipotizzo che Bastianich avrà un ruolo diverso.. magari più orientato alla conduzione, o alla supervisione.


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2015)

Molti paesi hanno anche una conduttrice/conduttore e credo che piuttosto che cambiare qualcosa che funziona alla grande se devono svoltare tanto vale aggiungere un altro personaggio molto amato come Cannavacciuolo piuttosto che inserire qualcuno che sta lì a far nulla; le cose vanno alla grande e cambiare ora è giusto, un'aggiunta che sarà sicuramente gradita (già hanno fatto le prove in una puntata quest'anno.. anche se io non avrei sottovalutato il fatto di inserire un personaggio femminile che male non fa).
Per quanto riguarda la finale la vittoria di Stefano è stata meritata, ha vinto chi se lo meritava di più e soprattutto una persona umile come se ne vedono pochi in tv; Nicolò non ha vinto ma è come se lo avesse fatto, per cui non ha molto da rimproverarsi, anche lui farà sicuramente strada.
Ho visto i vari Masterchef degli altri paesi, portoghese, spagnolo e ovviamente americano e credo che non ci sia storia, tra tutte le edizioni questa come qualità dei concorrenti è stata la migliore, anche come giudizi finali e soprattutto il lato comico dei personaggi.


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso sia stato proprio assunto in uno dei suoi ristoranti.
> Per quel che riguarda il quarto giudice, ipotizzo che Bastianich avrà un ruolo diverso.. magari più orientato alla conduzione, o alla supervisione.



Cracco e' uno dei testimonial di EXPO2015,non potra' comunque essere sempre presente


----------



## malos (8 Marzo 2015)

Ottima edizione questa, anche se si giudica solo la bellezza dei piatti potrebbero anche fare schifo per quanto mi riguarda 
Ho notato che Bastianich sta diventando più simpatico e Barbieri più arrogante. Cracco è sempre se stesso. 

Avete visto l'edizione australiana? Non so quanto dura ma è una roba assurda ci saranno 80 puntate per ogni serie, una telenovela praticamente.


----------

